# 13 gallon aquarium



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was browsing around tonight at Petco, and saw something new. Apparently it was an Aqueon 13 gallon aquarium. Anyone seen these before?

I guess it's essentially a 20 gallon high, but smaller... What could you do with a little tank like this, though?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Blackheart said:


> I guess it's essentially a 20 gallon high, but smaller...


 Kinda lost me there - what are the dimensions? Love the way they play up the "widescreen" thing.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Ohh sorry! I forgot about the dimensions. 24x8x16


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

See the shadow of a size 10 (note how they do not call it 10 gallon) over the picture of the 'widescreen' tank, to the left. 

A 10 gallon is 20" x 10" x 12", so 200 sqin surface. 
This one is 24 x 8, or actually a bit less than 200 sqin. 
I would treat it about like a 10 gallon for bio load. 

Used to be called 'Show' tanks: all front, no depth. I have one, only a foot back to front, 3' long, 2' tall. Holds 45 gallons, but the bioload is restricted by the small surface area.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

How much did this cost you?
I also think I have a show type tank, it's 24"x24"x12".


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have a really simple set-up in mind, this might work for you.

On the other hand, if you actually intend to put in any sort of hardscape, or want to have plants outside of a 'jungle' type plan, then you should probably look to a tank that will give you more depth. 8" isn't much to work with. I don't think the typical ~10"-12" of most typical tanks gives a lot of room to work with. 

But if you just want to tape a background onto it, and throw in something simple, it might work.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't buy this tank. But the price is 69.99. 

And yes I was thinking about doing a simple set up tank with a few crypts and swords maybe. I feel like this would be great for that. But, in terms of stocking fish, wouldn't make room for much.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

FYI. This tank is 50% off on black friday. I was just at petco a few days ago, and they had some 15 gallon tanks. Great dimensions, but a little pricey. I think they were $40 just for the tank.


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting the dimensions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenn00 (Jan 20, 2016)

my friend gave me this tank for free, he moved up to a 55 gallon, my first tank ever, he gave me the light hood heater and aqueon filter etc and 2 austrialian rainbow fish 3 small angelfish 3 red eye tail ettras and 2 black striped tetras and 2 tiny panda catfish i think the tank is over stocked but the water is clear and the filter works well any suggestions


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

glenn00 said:


> my friend gave me this tank for free, he moved up to a 55 gallon, my first tank ever, he gave me the light hood heater and aqueon filter etc and 2 austrialian rainbow fish 3 small angelfish 3 red eye tail ettras and 2 black striped tetras and 2 tiny panda catfish i think the tank is over stocked but the water is clear and the filter works well any suggestions


The angels and likely rainbows will outgrow your tank sooner or later. Enjoy it for now, but think about an upgrade or re-homing the larger fish.


----------

